# Equine Programs @ University of Findlay & Wilson College



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Im a University of Findlay alum  you will LOVE it there. I was in the western program.. and the biggest thing that killed me was the first 2-4 weeks. they actually teach you how to clean stalls. You'd be suprised at how many people had NEVER cleaned a stall before. BORING!

The program is incredibly expensive... but well worth it. what are you studying .. other than english riding of course? equine business management? repro? etc?

they have a world renowned pre vet program. i participated in that also. I am not a vet today  was a biologist for a number of years instead and now Im just doing the horse thing. More my style. I live about 30 minutes from Findlay now. Let me know if you have any questions. You'll be blown away by the facility! If you have time visit the western barn also. it is across town.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Im a University of Findlay alum  you will LOVE it there. I was in the western program.. and the biggest thing that killed me was the first 2-4 weeks. they actually teach you how to clean stalls. You'd be suprised at how many people had NEVER cleaned a stall before. BORING!
> 
> The program is incredibly expensive... but well worth it. what are you studying .. other than english riding of course? equine business management? repro? etc?
> 
> they have a world renowned pre vet program. i participated in that also. I am not a vet today  was a biologist for a number of years instead and now Im just doing the horse thing. More my style. I live about 30 minutes from Findlay now. Let me know if you have any questions. You'll be blown away by the facility! If you have time visit the western barn also. it is across town.


 
I will be doing the equestrian studies program, where there is the more training focus. I actually meant to apply to the equine business management program and when I applied to the school I didn't realize it, and got the letter back and apparently I had applied to the english/equestrian studies instead  but the more I researched it after recieving my letter the more I actually liked the equestrian studies more, and might just minor in business if I find I'll have time and it would come in handy! That's actually what the BO that I work for said to do.

I also plan on riding there, and actually have a few questions about that.

I saw the list of equipment you need, silly question, but..

#1: Do you need all of it the first year? If I do end up liking the college when I visit and end up deciding to go there, I want to start getting stuff as early as possible.

Question #2: I saw online and (thoroughly read) about the program. It says there is riding instruction 5 days a week. Does that mean that I will be riding every day? Or is that just saying that in general they have instruction 5 days a week?

Question #3: Do you have any free time? Or days off? To just like relax and do whatever, or are you with horses/at the barn 24/7? Not that I would do anything to get out of working with the horses lol but it would be nice to have an off day every now and then.

Question #4: I think I read this somewhere, but correct me if I'm wrong. Do you ever get time to ride like during your free time? Obviously with permission if it's the school's horse.

Question #5: What are the teams like? How often do the teams show?

(sorry one more question!)

Question #6: Do you have to try out for the team and is there a chance that you won't get picked to be on the team? Or do they have try-outs just to see where you would be placed for instruction (i.e. beginner, int. adv.)? Before college do you have to send in a video of yourself riding, or is that only if you plan on bringing your own horse?

Question #7: What is the job rate like after graduation? I plan on starting out small and build up to a nice facility of my own someday!

So that pretty much covers the questions I have for now, sorry I had seven haha, I'm just so curious to hear more about the school and the program 

Thanks for your input!! I can't wait to visit the college!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

depends on who instructors are now. I have a friend who was in the english program recently. I'll pm her these questions and get back to you so they are more specific


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

also, they will answer all these questions at an orientation for the program. If you can id highly suggest going.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be great, thanks! My parents and I are definitely going in the next month or so!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are her answers. If you want more info PM me i'll give you her email addy. she'd be glad to help you out

#1: Do you need all of it the first year? If I do end up liking the college when I visit and end up deciding to go there, I want to start getting stuff as early as possible.
I would say you need about 90% of it the first year and you only add each year after that. Everything I bought I've probably used at some point in my career.

Question #2: I saw online and (thoroughly read) about the program. It says there is riding instruction 5 days a week. Does that mean that I will be riding every day? Or is that just saying that in general they have instruction 5 days a week? Yes, you do ride pretty much every day with lessons 4-5 days a week. Some weeks if there was a horse show or special circumstances you may give the horse you are assigned to a day off during the week. But majority of the time you ride everyday day during week. You are also responsible for the horse over the weekend as well. Which means cleaning the stall and either turning them out or a light ride.

Question #3: Do you have any free time? Or days off? To just like relax and do whatever, or are you with horses/at the barn 24/7? Not that I would do anything to get out of working with the horses lol but it would be nice to have an off day every now and then. You are at the barn 7 days a week. Class is Mon-Fri. If you need to go away for the weekend you just have to arrange for another student to care for your horse. There was ALWAYS someone who would pick up an extra stall for the weekend in either exchange for some cash or trading the favor for a weekend they may want to have off. You are at the barn around 3 hours a day M-F. Saturday and Sunday it's more like an hour. Enough time to either turn out or a quick ride and stall clean.


Question #4: I think I read this somewhere, but correct me if I'm wrong. Do you ever get time to ride like during your free time? Obviously with permission if it's the school's horse.
During the week you are suppose to ride your assigned horse once a day. Sometimes in a busy week the fifth day can be a free ride and you can ride at your leisure. The weekends are also open to being able to ride your horse in a non-structured time.

Question #5: What are the teams like? How often do the teams show?
The teams are competitive and not for everyone's liking. If you make the team as a Varsity member you have an extra practice session 1-2 times a week around 6:00am. There is usually about 1 show a month for the Hunt Seat Team (IHSA) and similar for the Dressage Team (IDA). Not everyone makes the team and there is try-outs. A proper show outfit is needed (which can be strict brand wise) or would need to be borrowed. When you go to a horse show you ride the other school's horses and you draw a name out of the hat. So at an away show you ride something unfamiliar and have no practice time. When it's a home show there is a bit of an advantage because you know the horses better. During practices at home you practice on different horses.

Question #6: Do you have to try out for the team and is there a chance that you won't get picked to be on the team? Or do they have try-outs just to see where you would be placed for instruction (i.e. Beginner, int. Adv.)? Before college do you have to send in a video of yourself riding, or is that only if you plan on bringing your own horse? You have to try out for the team and not everyone makes the team. The team and the program are separate and many students in the program don't ride on the teams. You are placed in the division based on your previous riding and showing experience. You only send a video in if you plan on brining your own horse. You are placed into riding groups after the first two weeks on class after the instructors have seen you in person to evaluate the riding.

Question #7: What is the job rate like after graduation
If you are a hard worker, dedicated and good people skills there is ALWAYS a job in the equine industry. Could be in teaching, riding, stable management or sales at tack stores etc. With that being said. You have to be a hard worker and enjoy it and be okay with it becoming a lifestyle. It's not for everyone. I have had an endless about of job offers since I graduated because of the reputation I built (its a very small small equine world). I chose not to become a professional because I didnt want to teach or ride as my job. So I managed a Hunter/Jumper Show barn for three years and through connections and wanting to have more of a M-F job I moved on to becoming a web manager for one of the biggest tack stores in the country. As for my equine friends who had good work ethics everyone single one has a good job. People who have money will always have horses. People who work harder than others will aways have a good job working in the industry that supports them.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

If I could have her email that would be great for any other questions I might have. I appreciate her and your responses! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mahalopele (Jun 30, 2013)

How expensive is Findlay's riding program? And what equipment is needed for their western program- its not listed on their website. Also, I currently ride western, but I'm considering switching to english if I go there. What level of riding/type of group would they put me in, with 4 years of western riding, and no showing experience?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mahalopele - Findlay does list their Western Barn's equipment for both Freshman & Sophmore years. The link for the Freshman list in Word document form is at the bottom of this page: Incoming Freshmen

I graduated from Findlay's Western program in 2001. It's a private university and has a private university's price tag. You will be taking a full course load of standard college classes in addition to your riding classes, it's not JUST a riding program. In my personal opinion, you should to be fairly well-versed in the Hunter/Jumper/Dressage world if you intend to enter their English Equestrian program. The Western program does offer the chance to do some Hunt Seat riding in the stock-horse style, such as what you would see at an AQHA or APHA show.


----------



## mahalopele (Jun 30, 2013)

If you don't mind, could you answer a few more questions for me about the IHSA teams?

1. Can everyone ride on the teams, even if it's not at varsity level? That is the impression I'm getting from reading the IHSA website...

2. How much do riding lessons and showing cost if you're not on the varsity team?

3. What equiptment do you need to participate in the team if you're not in the equestrian program?

Thank you very much for your time!


----------

